# Norway Steamer 1918



## beck.Schulte (May 23, 2007)

I need help for the dentification of photo shown a Norway large steamer. The picture was taken from a German Flandern-Seaplane in 1918. The shipsname is a 5 letter-word ( x I x x T O -?-) One Funnel ( Black , a small white ring , a larger darkred oder blue ring , a small white Ring in the large ring is a white ``S`` ) On the hull, under the bridge deck is in large letter `` Belgian Relief``. Has anyone an idee of the name odr the owner. 
Becki S.

http://www.seekrieg14-18.de


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

So where on that site is the picture?


----------



## beck.Schulte (May 23, 2007)

here the photo


----------



## davidships (Nov 3, 2007)

The funnel looks like that of B Stolt-Nielsen & Co, Haugesund.


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

I believe this should be a strong candidate (I have a picture of her with "Belgian Relief" painted on her side):

T/S Dicto (2), built Union Iron Works, Alameda Cal, 1917, for A/S D/S Dicto, B. Stolt Nielsen manager, Haugesund. Steam turbine from General Electric, 3892 grt, 341/48,2/24,5. Sold to E. B. Aaby, Oslo in 1928, steam turbine replaced with triple exp. 1933 to American Foreign SS Corp. N.Y. as American Cardinal. 1936 to Mallory Line and renamed Mallard, 1941 sold to U.S. Maritime Commission renamed Larranga, 1947 sold Panama renamed Kefalos, 1948 sold Israel renamed Dromit, 1955 renamed Dvora, 1962 scrapped.

http://www.shipscribe.com/usnaux/AK/AK59-p.html

http://www.wertheimer.info/family/GRAMPS/Haapalah/plc/5/6/b3bd7d9b5d538ac4b65.html

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dvora


----------



## Lörscher (Mar 23, 2011)

Where is that photo from? Is it from the German Archives (BA/MA, Freiburg)?

If so, which file(s) are they from, would be nice to hear if there are more photos there...

Kind regards
Oliver


----------



## beck.Schulte (May 23, 2007)

DICTO must bee corect. Photo is from a Germany govt. Archives and I have no permission for to public the photo here. So it is shown here very small. Thank you for help Becki Schulte -Elsfleth (Pint)


----------

